# Coy-dog



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Another predator hunting site I belong to has a raging debate about such an animal. Many of the more of the full time (for the lack of a better name for those who hunt coyotes at least once a week.) say there isn't any such thing and to know for sure you would have to do a DNA test. I personal belong to that group, I feel the coyotes here are bigger because of the abundance of game and well meaning home owners who keep feeding them small dogs and cats.

What ya think.

 Al


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

MOSSYMO, shot one a few years back. If I was ambitious enough I would look the thread up.


----------



## decoyed (Oct 14, 2006)

I know guys that have bred coyotes and dogs together. But to say that they run rampant around the US I don't believe it. I'm sure there are a few coydogs out there but not in any abundance. We did shoot one that we believe is a coy dog weighed 72 pounds. Had all the characteristics of a coyote but the head looked a little weird more like a regular dog So they do exist I believe.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

There is a section of the James River valley that had Coydogs. I shot one as red as a Fox one that was snow white and a all black one. And know a guy that shot one that dark brown. All these Coydogs were shot within a two yr span. And all were in the 40 to 45 lb range. There head were bigger and feet were bigger then Coyotes.

I have shot lots of Coyotes and am a firm believer in Coydogs. Even the land owner said his Lab was breeding the Coyotes. That is the only place I ever seen them and I hunted lots of land.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

There was an interesting program somewhere on coy wolves hybrids, confirmed by DNA. 
We winter in Arizona and there's Coyotes all over. I expected them to,be scrawny things as there seems little to eat in the desert. But surprisingly they were big coyotes with thick fur, despite the heat. Surprised all us North Dakotans. Yes, the ones near and in towns and cities do have a steady diet of dogs and cats and garbage and dog food, etc. but the ones we see far away from civilization are pretty big too. They don't look like they are part dog, just impressively BIG oversized coyotes. 50 - 100 miles east of us down there, there was reportedly a release of Mexican Wolves, (smaller than the grey timber wolf up north) and we all wonder if the coyotes are getting some Mexican Wolf genes mixed in. Or if some of these bigger coyotes maybe ARE Mexican wolves and not just turbocharged Yotes!?! Would be interesting to do DNA on some of these guys. Hopefully they can learn to pull down feral burrows that compete with the Desert Bighorns that are pretty abundant down there.


----------

